
I assume I’m below average - ColinWright
https://sivers.org/below-average
======
ColinWright
Shoot ... I submitted this because I thought it would show me previous
submissions. But the last (only?) submission was 10 years ago, so I guess it's
OK to have another.

In case you're interested in the discussion from then I've got a link to it,
but maybe you'd like to think about it for yourself first.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1480002](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1480002)

------
iagovar
It's a sane approach, but I forgot who said "even if you know about your
biases you're subject to them" (or something along the lines). That's very
true IMO.

